# Adobe Premiere Dateien verkleinern...wie?



## XiCe (27. Juli 2006)

Wenn ich einen kleinen Clip mache mit ein paar effekten und das dann abspeicher ist ein 20 sekunden clip 80 mb groß! wie kann ich das verkleinern ohne große qualitäts verluste?


----------



## tobee (27. Juli 2006)

Willkommen im Forum XiCe,

Da würde ich dir eher Programme wie VirtualDub empfehlen.
Das ist meiner Meinung besser wenn du es mit einem externen Programm komprimierst.

Tobee


----------



## XiCe (27. Juli 2006)

achso...naja hatte ich schonmal versucht aber die qualität fand ich nicht ganz so gut...aber ich werds nochmal versuchen...danke


----------



## XiCe (27. Juli 2006)

ui...also als ich das mit virtual dub abgespeichert habe waren es 900mb und die qualität war noch schlechter  

wie mach ich das genau das es kleiner wird?


----------



## tobee (27. Juli 2006)

Mit was für Einstellungen hast du denn den Film exportiert?
Tobee


----------



## XiCe (27. Juli 2006)

ich hab garkeine einstellungen vorgenommen...hab den film genommen importiert und dann save as avi...muss ich da irgentwas noch machen?


----------



## tobee (27. Juli 2006)

Drücke mal die Tastenkombination Strg und P
Da kommst du in die Einstellungen.

Tobee


----------



## XiCe (27. Juli 2006)

mhh die tastenkombination geht net


----------

